# Prayers Needed



## rebel bruiser (Dec 28, 2014)

Need Prayers For A Special Friend---Avid Outdoorsman--Hard Working Christian--Had An Aneurysm --Going Through Intense Therapy--Please Say A Prayer For Healing !!


----------



## dieselengine9 (Dec 28, 2014)

rebel bruiser said:


> Need Prayers For A Special Friend---Avid Outdoorsman--Hard Working Christian--Had An Aneurysm --Going Through Intense Therapy--Please Say A Prayer For Healing !!



Done.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 28, 2014)

You got em.. Praying he recovers


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 29, 2014)

Praying here. May God bring him to a full recovery.


----------



## CAL90 (Dec 29, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 29, 2014)

Praying for a complete and quick recovery


----------



## mattech (Dec 30, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## speedcop (Jan 2, 2015)

our prayers for your friend


----------



## SAhunter (Jan 4, 2015)

Prayers lifted for your friend.


----------



## sniper22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Prayers lifted.  Hope your friend is better.


----------



## CHRISTIAN HUNTER (Jan 22, 2015)

*Praying*

Praying for a coplete healing


----------



## P C I (Jan 22, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## Sargent (Jan 22, 2015)

sent


----------

